# Movie: JDM Face-Off Time Attack 2010 @ Mantorp Park in Sweden



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

JDM Face-Off Time Attack 2010 @ Mantorp Park on Vimeo

I really liked this video that was posted on another forum and it was free to use/share on other forums. I just thought it was a wellmade movie and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Really nice movie  enjoyed that!


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice video indeed, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:

Some really aggressive driving by a few of the Supra's.. :clap:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice vid:runaway: thanks sharing


----------

